# Big Dog Purse



## SifuPhil (Nov 19, 2013)

Have a big dog? Get a big dog purse!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 19, 2013)

Milo is one fugly dog! He goes with the fugly dog purse..lol


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 19, 2013)

Bet Paris is just biting herself!  :lofl:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 19, 2013)

I love, love, LOVE it, and if I had a big dog still, I would just SO love having the Big Dog Purse for him to ride around in.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 19, 2013)

_So ridiculous it's funny, and the poor dog was roasting in there it was like a steam room._:lofl::lofl:


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 20, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Have a big dog? Get a big dog purse!



That's messed up. .. hehe   .. with the strength of a gorilla, my big lab better pull me!layful:


----------



## That Guy (Nov 20, 2013)

Run, Milo.  RUN!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 20, 2013)

That gal could pull me around anywhere, anytime ...


----------



## Anne (Nov 20, 2013)

I just *knew*​ That Guy or Phil would have something to say about her....:rofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 20, 2013)

anne said:


> i just *knew*​ that guy or phil would have something to say about her....:rofl:



a-roooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 20, 2013)

Who let the dogs out? She's a beauty alright. The dog I mean. A lot gentler than Cujo was.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 21, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> That does not deserve my lip service.  Lip Service that would get me a trip to the "SeniorForums" wood shed:daz:



Could I interest you in a horse purse, then?


----------



## That Guy (Nov 21, 2013)

Honestly, she gives me the creeps.  Not my kinda woman.  Strikes me as the narcissistic type so popular, today.  I like Milo, though.  He's cool.


----------

